# making a scroll for a lathe chuck



## Ebel440 (Jul 4, 2014)

I recently got a small 109 lathe and it only came with a 4 jaw chuck so I decided to make a scroll chuck for it. I program cnc mills at my work and use conversational most of the time. I had thought that with a little experimentation I could mill a scroll.   The canned cycle for milling a circular pocket was used. I used a 3/16 em and told the machine it was a 3/8 em. The machine milled the pocket but left a scroll due to the incorrect tool radius.  The center of the scroll is incorrect but is evenly spaced after the first revolution or so. I will still need to experiment with the program to get the scrolls size to where I want it but so far it's only taken ten minutes.


----------



## xalky (Jul 4, 2014)

Cool. Pictures please!


----------

